# Crap



## DOMS (Nov 27, 2006)

Wrong tab. Grrr.  Can a mod delete this for me?


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2006)

lol


----------



## Mista (Nov 28, 2006)

Ha


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2006)

Let's keep bumping this thread so DOMS can see it and be like, "".


----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2006)

I only pray that one day someone will invent violence over TCP/IP.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 28, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I only pray that one day someone will invent violence over TCP/IP.



e-thug wannabe.


----------



## Mista (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> e-thug wannabe.


Where I come from, those are fighting words!










It's a good thing I'm not from here...


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2006)

fufu said:


>



Et tu, Brute?!


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2006)

My lange de francais est crappee.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2006)

Et tu, Brute?!


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh snap! Neg, Ceasar, neg.


----------



## Mista (Nov 28, 2006)

You sank my battleship


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2006)

Mista said:


> You sank my battleship



I'll sink more than that, if you play your cards right.


----------



## Mista (Nov 28, 2006)

Wapow!


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2006)

ker-snap!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 29, 2006)

zing?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Best thread ever!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I only pray that one day someone will invent violence over TCP/IP.




I think sex will be the first then violence.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Best thread ever!



Don't make me come over there!!!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I think sex will be the first then violence.



Can't we have both?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2006)

I like how a thread entitle 'crap' in the Online Journal section will get 100 views.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I like how a thread entitle 'crap' in the Online Journal section will get 100 views.



You'd have a lot more if it were in open chat.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

People are just posting here to look at your avatar, anyway.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2006)

No one wants me for my mind.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

hey...man's got his limits...go with what you know....


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey...man's got his limits...go with what you know....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

We was always taking long walks, and we was always looking for a guy named "Charlie".


----------



## KelJu (Nov 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Best thread ever!



It does have an unexplainable charm. We should try to turn this into the feel good thread of the week.


----------



## Mista (Dec 3, 2006)

PMUB




































Read it backwards


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 3, 2006)

I love how this thread still isn't deleted .


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I love how this thread still isn't deleted .



FOR a while MANy threads were being deleted since the RULES weren't being followed so the mods were getting TOUGH about enforcing the OLD rules that MANy people were abusing.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> FOR a while MANy threads were being deleted since the RULES weren't being followed so the mods were getting TOUGH about enforcing the OLD rules than MANy people were abusing.



 What does this have to do with them and not being deleted!? Oh wait, it will be now!!! SNAP!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> FOR a while MANy threads were being deleted since the RULES weren't being followed so the mods were getting TOUGH about enforcing the OLD rules that MANy people were abusing.


 For a second I thought you were drunk when you posted this.....good one.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

Hahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

oops


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



Why are you angry?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 8, 2007)

crapitty-crap!


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

Quite a jem this is.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Why are you angry?


Die.  Die now.  Die horribly.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> Quite a jem this is.


Tonight you're only getting angry sex.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

The best kind.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 8, 2007)

Haha, this hasn't died yet, lawl. Good stuff!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Haha, this hasn't died yet, lawl. Good stuff!



Because everytime it starts to disappear, someone makes a post and bumps it back to the top.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Because everytime it starts to disappear, someone makes a post and bumps it back to the top.





DOMS said:


> Die.  Die now.  Die horribly.



.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Die.  Die now.  Die horribly.



  That wasn't very nice, DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That wasn't very nice, DOMS.



You misunderstand.  It's German for "The. The now. The horribly."


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

Achtung!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2007)

Der assenhula.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 15, 2007)

Crap-a-doodle-doo!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh I thought this was your new workout journal.... whoops !


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

I actually did consider taking over this thread for my new journal.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 19, 2007)

Once upon a crap, in a crap far far away....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Once upon a crap, in a crap far far away....


...there was BulkMeUp and his trusty strap-on...


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2007)

.... patiently waiting for DOMS, he is usually never this late...


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

...but in fact this very night he got hung up at the gay bar with some cute guys...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

...or, more to the point, he got _stuck_ in some cute guy...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 19, 2007)

...but knowing DOMS's luck, it was probably some old geezer with no teeth...


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2007)

....so he obviously couldn't pass up this perfect opportunity...


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

...so he gum fucked the old bastard then are there, not even giving him time to breathe. The end.

ummmmmmmmmm, if there was a line, I can't see it anymore.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 20, 2007)

Stayin' alive, Stayin' alive...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

I really should've taken over this fucking thread for my journal...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I really should've taken over this fucking thread for my journal...



  Then we'd have to make intelligent posts.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

No journal is going to help you with that.


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2007)

oh snap!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2007)

crackle


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

pop


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2007)

wow, that was fly!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2007)

bee


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 17, 2007)

Bizump...


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 17, 2007)

pillish pillish pillish cause im floatin in ecstacy.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Feb 17, 2007)

Lawl, this is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

mmm, yes.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2007)

Old man DOMS had a thread, E-I-E-I-O
And in his thread he had some crap, E-I-E-I-O
With a crap here, a crap there
Here a crap, there a crap
Everywhere a crap, crap!
Old man DOMS had a thread, E-I-E-I-O


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2007)

So, I was thinking .... wait - wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2007)

You know what's great is those television remote controls...Now there's an invention.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2007)

Whatever happened to your old avatar Dale?


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Everytime I read this title it makes me think of the musty smell that came out of my ass this morning.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Whatever happened to your old avatar Dale?



BuhWheat?  He may come back.  He was wookin pa nub in aw da wong pwaces...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> BuhWheat? He may come back. He was wookin pa nub in aw da wong pwaces...


Is that what your looking?


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Everytime I read this title it makes me think of the musty smell that came out of my ass this morning.



Of course I think of the same whenever I think of the Yankees!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Of course I think of the same whenever I think of the Yankees!


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Knew you would like that! So Arod is an idiot its obious now. His comments today were dumb. Anyone who says, I like getting paid what I get paid is an idiot. Especially whenever he is the highest paid and cant produce in the postseason. What he shouldve said was: "I am very sorry I was horrible during the postseason". I will donate half of my money to the Yankee faithful and those who come to the park for the first 40 games I will pay for all of their refreshments because I sucked ass that badly!".........


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Knew you would like that! So Arod is an idiot its obvious now. His comments today were dumb. Anyone who says, I like getting paid what I get paid is an idiot. Especially whenever he is the highest paid and cant produce in the postseason. What he shoulder said was: "I am very sorry I was horrible during the postseason". I will donate half of my money to the Yankee faithful and those who come to the park for the first 40 games I will pay for all of their refreshments because I sucked ass that badly!".........


That guy has a loose screw, he hardly has any friends in the clubhouse and Joe Torre is tired of his whining.
Arod is a high maintenance baby.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Hell him and Jeter havent even gotten on the same page. I would trade him. Of course I wouldnt trade him to the Cards for the obvious reason! Oh yeah thats right, we dont take bitches!!! Well we kept Mulder and Carp, but we got no one else to my knowledge. Suppan went to the Brewers I think and Marquis went to the Cubs for a boat load of money. How can a guy that shitty get that kinda dollars? After that I think I have a shot!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2007)

Let's see what happens when it's time to get a hit when it really matters.
Will he get a hit or will he shrivel up.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

One guess.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> One guess.


I already know it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

How the hell did a thread titled "Crap" evolve into Yankee talk, Mr DD?


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I saw Mr.Mino and couldnt resist. It was to easy!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> How the hell did a thread titled "Crap" evolve into Yankee talk, Mr DD?



Well they are one and the same.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> How the hell did a thread titled "Crap" evolve into Yankee talk, Mr DD?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> I saw Mr.Mino and couldnt resist. It was to easy!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Well they are one and the same.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Well they are one and the same.




Oh so true.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

min0, these youngsters need to be taught a lesson in Yankee history.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2007)

Bumpaity bump bump bump!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 22, 2007)

What's in a name? That which we call crap by any other name would smell as shitty!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> What's in a name? That which we call crap by any other name would smell as shitty!



That was riveting.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That was riveting.


Not as riveting as this entire thread and its creator


----------



## the nut (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## goob (Feb 22, 2007)

the nut said:


>



By the way, how is the girlfriend?


----------



## the nut (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome, she let me fuck the back of her knee last night!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

the nut said:


> Awesome, she let me fuck the back of her knee last night!



You're a very lucky man.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> min0, these youngsters need to be taught a lesson in Yankee history.


they will get nothing!


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Yep, that the Yankees are history.....haha, just messin Mino.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yep, that the Yankees are history.....haha, just messin Mino.


Never, we never die.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I am just happy we are talkin baseball again!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2007)

Same here, this year I will make myself a promise to watch more games.....I only watched the playoffs.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Never, we never die.



Either will this thread.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Either will this thread.



Why do you say that?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Either will this thread.


Isn't it neither?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you all die from syphilis.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Isn't it neither?



uhh....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I hope you all die from syphilis.


Please.....Fufu and I are having a conversation, when we are done you may speak.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Please.....Fufu and I are having a conversation, when we are done you may speak.



yeah!...uh...yeah!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 25, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Please.....Fufu and I are having a conversation, when we are done you may speak.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 25, 2007)

This thread is going to get more play than some of the journals.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This thread is going to get more play than some of the journals.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't believe that tomorrow is March already.  This year is just flying by.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I can't believe that tomorrow is March already.  This year is just flying by.



For real.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

no shizzle, my rizzle!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Going back to Cali...Cali, Cali...I'm going back to Cali...


----------



## KelJu (Mar 1, 2007)

rah! rah! RARW!


----------



## the nut (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)

So where do I begin my story...

There I was, sitting in a pile of my own feces. My pet lobster was sitting on the futon giving a look that projects something along the lines of, "when are you going to change the oil on your piece of shit truck." 

I sighed and stood up. I went to the window where a cup of unknown liquid was setting in a large ceramic mug. It was baby blue, there were pieces of it chipped revealing the dull while base. I took a sip, tasted like pig blood steeped with Oprah's queefnuggets. Delicious. 

Took a look out the window - there it was, 20,000 leagues under the sea.


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)

"Samantha!", I yelled. "Samantha! Where's my happy meal?". Samantha tweaked her antennae and gave me a lobsterish growl. 

I walked away...hungry. Empty. And worst of all, with a bad case of itchy nuts. I decided to go to bed. 

The next morning I walked into the kitchen and found that Samantha boiled herself during the night. It was my favorite pot, she knew I only used it for special occasions. Bitch, I hate her, I love her. She is dead. I must find myself a new partner...

20,000 leagues under the sea.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 8, 2007)

So I'm banging this chick in the dirt shoot, right, and I'm not wearing a condom because that shit is gay.  Anyway, I am going and all of a sudden, I feel something tag my nuts.  Well, it turns out, it was actually a dude and his tallywhacker was teabagging mine....Looking back, somehow, wearing a condom just doesn't seem that gay.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2007)

Daylight Savings Time starts this Sunday.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Shit!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 9, 2007)

Sew eye'm reeding uh post ore too hear two sea watt your awl dueing ... eye'm awl lyke ...     ... watt da phuque?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ahhhh Fuck.

I mean Crap.

Whatever.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 16, 2007)

God I love this thread!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy St. Patty's day. May you shit green crap!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll bet you thought this thread would die while you were on vacation.


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

That's evil.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2007)

Boom shacalaca boom shacalaca BOOM!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 20, 2007)

慰めは女性の大きい胸の陰の内にある


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'll bet you thought this thread would die while you were on vacation.



Actually, I was hoping that that posters would.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Actually, I was hoping that that posters would.



Bring back a touch of meanness from LA?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2007)

Fellas, don't be fooled, the female orgasm is a myth perpetuated by the man.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 6, 2007)

*Easter Bunny DOMS*


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll bet Vieope is drooling right about now.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

This in Journal forum.  He'll never see it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This in Journal forum.  He'll never see it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2007)

This is the ultimate whoring thread.  You can post any crap in here and it's appropriate.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

I almost confiscated it for my new journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

Today is Friday the 13th.    Did anyone have any bad luck?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Today is Friday the 13th.    Did anyone have any bad luck?



No, but I got my mask in today, and I'm about ready to go for a little jog with my butcher knife.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'll bet you thought this thread would die while you were on vacation.





DOMS said:


> Actually, I was hoping that that posters would.



Even this poster?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry Bakerboy, but Dale wins this battle of the posters.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2007)

Do you realize that it's been almost 2 months since anyone has posted in this journal?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This thread is going to get more play than some of the journals.



Even after 2 months of no posting in this thread, it still gets more play than I do.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Even after 2 months of no posting in this thread, it still gets more play than I do.


Yeah but with that avi business is sure to pick up.  Have you visited Tom_B lately?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Yeah but with that avi business is sure to pick up.  Have you visited Tom_B lately?



I'm not sure I understand the reference. I'm assuming Tom_B is gay?

I like chicks.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm not sure I understand the reference. I'm assuming Tom_B is gay?
> 
> I like chicks.


LOL ... Tom_B is gay.  He has a journal ... and he doesn't really like me so much.  That "What guy at IM would you bang" or what ever it was thread?  I kinda pissed him off a little.  

My point though is that he doesn't follow MMA so he would be clueless about WHO is in your avi ... it'll just look like a couple of guys in a bed getting cozy.  He may even pm you a lil and invite you out for a steak dinner ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> LOL ... Tom_B is gay.  He has a journal ... and he doesn't really like me so much.  That "What guy at IM would you bang" or what ever it was thread?  I kinda pissed him off a little.
> 
> My point though is that he doesn't follow MMA so he would be clueless about WHO is in your avi ... it'll just look like a couple of guys in a bed getting cozy.  He may even pm you a lil and invite you out for a steak dinner ...



Is he buying?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Is he buying?


He might ... but he may need a lil  when he walks ya to the door.


Hey what happened to your journal anyway ReproBro?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> He might ... but he may need a lil  when he walks ya to the door.
> 
> 
> Hey what happened to your journal anyway ReproBro?



I felt it was kinda pointless because I really wasn't tracking any weights or anything, and nobody needs to read about another worthless cookie cutter  hypertrophy routine. Originally it was going to be a westside-ish journal, but then I hurt myself and didn't squat for a good while. 

I'm back full strength now and I started a nice little routine this week to go along with a slow cut I'm doing, so that may grace the pages of journal land sooner or later.

Finding motivation to get to the gym has never been an issue for me. I like to workout and workout hard. Keeping my diet in check has though. Gaining mass is second nature to me, but eating cleanly enough to cut those last few nagging lbs of fat is a royal pain in the ass. It seems I have everything in check for now. Not perfect, but the macros are there and I'm feeling great lately. IDK, that's probably all the more reason to keep a journal eh?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2007)

It's always a good idea to keep a journal.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey DOMS...Just finished the 2nd Dexter book.  Seems like they pulled quite a bit into season 1, but I can see the storyline being an interesting series to watch.  I wonder how Doakes will come out at the end...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I felt it was kinda pointless because I really wasn't tracking any weights or anything, and nobody needs to read about another worthless cookie cutter  hypertrophy routine. Originally it was going to be a westside-ish journal, but then I hurt myself and didn't squat for a good while.
> 
> I'm back full strength now and I started a nice little routine this week to go along with a slow cut I'm doing, so that may grace the pages of journal land sooner or later.
> 
> Finding motivation to get to the gym has never been an issue for me. I like to workout and workout hard. Keeping my diet in check has though. Gaining mass is second nature to me, but eating cleanly enough to cut those last few nagging lbs of fat is a royal pain in the ass. It seems I have everything in check for now. Not perfect, but the macros are there and I'm feeling great lately. IDK, that's probably all the more reason to keep a journal eh?


If it's a tool that will improve your overall rates of success than use it.  You're an animal and you know how to get where you want and ... LOL ... you don't need me telling you "Go motherfucker ... LIFT IT!!!" for motivation.  It's good though to see the progress you make.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey DOMS...Just finished the 2nd Dexter book.  Seems like they pulled quite a bit into season 1, but I can see the storyline being an interesting series to watch.  I wonder how Doakes will come out at the end...



Careful, man.  Let's not ruin it for anyone.  There are a lot of Dexter fans in the Journals.

They only put a bit into season one.  And that was probably just coincidence.

They're really going to need to change the story though.  You can't have Deb dating two main plot people.  Even more so that the luetenant died in the first book and not in the teevee show (I can say this because all of Dexter fans have seen season 1, that was the based on the first book).


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's always a good idea to keep a journal.





BoneCrusher said:


> If it's a tool that will improve your overall rates of success than use it.  You're an animal and you know how to get where you want and ... LOL ... you don't need me telling you "Go motherfucker ... LIFT IT!!!" for motivation.  It's good though to see the progress you make.



Yeah, I guess you guys are right.   

I should start thinking of a name for a new one.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Careful, man.  Let's not ruin it for anyone.  There are a lot of Dexter fans in the Journals.
> 
> They only put a bit into season one.  And that was probably just coincidence.
> 
> They're really going to need to change the story though.  You can't have Deb dating two main plot people.  Even more so that the luetenant died in the first book and not in the teevee show (I can say this because all of Dexter fans have seen season 1, that was the based on the first book).



Oops.  Didn't think about that.

I agree with your point about Deb.  I thought that was one of the items they pulled into S1.  

OK, one spoiler note that I will hide from innocent eyes...  I was convinced that Doakes was going to come out as the Dr.  Did you get that vibe at all?  I was waiting for a twist that didn't come.  Also disappointed at how quickly the thing resolved once we met the Dr.  Or is it just me?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 26, 2007)

It's been really humid in the gym lately.  The upstairs lobby is cooled, but the gym in the dungeon, er, lower level doesn't get any of the cooler air.


----------



## goob (Jun 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> LOL ... Tom_B is gay. He has a journal ... and *he doesn't really like me so much. That "What guy at IM would you bang" or what ever it was thread? I kinda pissed him off a little.*
> 
> My point though is that he doesn't follow MMA so he would be clueless about WHO is in your avi ... it'll just look like a couple of guys in a bed getting cozy. He may even pm you a lil and invite you out for a steak dinner ...


 
Yeah, i don't think he is much of a fan of me cos of that thread.  

That was a pretty funny thread.  I remember witchblade having a good laugh at some of those comments......


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It's been really humid in the gym lately.  The upstairs lobby is cooled, but the gym in the dungeon, er, lower level doesn't get any of the cooler air.



People that bump crap threads shouldn't complain about a little heat.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> People that bump crap threads shouldn't complain about a little heat.



Heat I can deal with.  Humidity just saps the strength and energy out of me.   

When I was working in Spain, the temperatures routinely were in the high 90's and low 100's.  But it was a very dry heat.  While the gyms had AC, it was still warm, but without the humidity, it wasn't a problem.

Yeah I know, I'm a wuss.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Heat I can deal with.  Humidity just saps the strength and energy out of me.
> 
> When I was working in Spain, the temperatures routinely were in the high 90's and low 100's.  But it was a very dry heat.  While the gyms had AC, it was still warm, but without the humidity, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> Yeah I know, I'm a wuss.



I was just yanking your chain.  

I think that one of the reasons I missed some targets in my last workout was because of the heat.  I forgot to turn on the air before I left for work and the house was an oven when I got home, but I worked out anyway.  

Even when the house is cool my workouts tend to raise my core temperature by a few degrees.  I really started to overheat during that last sets of my workout.  The ambient temperature must have been over 80 degrees.  I was sweating like a pig.  And I'm not really given to sweating.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 27, 2007)

Man I should have just whored up this journal with all the retard crap out there


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 27, 2007)

Rambo 7, Seed of Rambo. *The* season action blockbuster to be beaten be everyone else.  Just remember you saw it here first folks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Man I should have just whored up this journal with all the retard crap out there



I'll have you know that DOMS doesn't want just any old crap in this journal.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'll have you know that DOMS doesn't want just any old crap in this journal.



Hmmm interesting.  I guess how the Yankees suck crap could be included in here?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Hmmm interesting.  I guess how the Yankees suck crap could be included in here?



No, crap about the Yankees sucking crap should be posted to this thread.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 28, 2007)

This thread brings to mind some of the old Jack Handy quotes from Saturday Night Live.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2007)

Someone must have left a door open here at work.  There are several flies annoying me while I eat lunch.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2007)

God I love this thread!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm have doubts about the existence of God.  If really existed, he'd smite all of you.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm have doubts about the existence of God.  If really existed, he'd smite all of you.



*Running away with tail between legs*


----------



## the nut (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2007)

It's been rather slow here at IM lately.  For instance, after 3 and half days, this thread was still showing on the second page of journals.  Normally it would be on page 4 or 5 after that long.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It's been rather slow here at IM lately.  For instance, after 3 and half days, this thread was still showing on the second page of journals.  Normally it would be on page 4 or 5 after that long.



I think someone should pick a random fight, that might kick things up a notch for a while. Lets bring back some of the old personalities (Kenwood's posts were interesting, so were Kinkery's - can we bring some of them them back?).


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I think someone should pick a random fight, that might kick things up a notch for a while. Lets bring back some of the old personalities (Kenwood's posts were interesting, so were Kinkery's - can we bring some of them them back?).



You talking to me?  about this CRAP thread?  Seriously ARE YOU TALKING TO ME?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You talking to me?  about this CRAP thread?  Seriously ARE YOU TALKING TO ME?



 
That's right, bring it on


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2007)

Where's min0 with the popcorn?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 7, 2007)

Today is 07/07/07.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 7, 2007)

The good people here at Iron Magazine have kept this thread running for a little over 7 months. Good job everyone!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 7, 2007)

Poop!


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 7, 2007)

It's probably been said, but you can't spell crap without rap!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2007)

Bonzer!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 7, 2007)

Groovy!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 7, 2007)

oooohh yeahhh, that's the spot...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2007)

Hummus is cool


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2007)

What is going on here?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anyone _really_ know want time it is?


----------



## goob (Jul 8, 2007)

Hammer Time!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> What is going on here?



  Just a bunch of crap.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

I was hoping there'd be a fire in this thread while I was gone, in which you'd all have died horribly.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I was hoping there'd be a fire in this thread while I was gone, in which you'd all have died horribly.








Welcome back, DOMS.  How was the vacation?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Welcome back, DOMS.  How was the vacation?



Great!  I did a lot of fun things.  I watched two movies (Transformers & 1408) with friends and family.  I ate at some great restaurants.  I spent a lot of time with friends and family.

More than anything, I traveled all over L.A.  God, I love that city.  I have a lot a pictures.  I'll post some in my journal later on.  Plus, I'll post one of my new hairdo in my gallery.

I plan on moving back to L.A. no later than August 1st of next year.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2007)

welcome back amigo.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks, fufu.  It's good to be back.

It's funny, the only things I missed about computers was anime, my stocks/options program, and IM.

The rest amounts to jack squat.

Oh, and I saw a funny shirt for sale at Venice:  "There's too much blood in my alcohol system."


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm sitting in a meeting, bored to tears, and it's going to last another hour at least.  We've already been here for over an hour and a half.  My presentation was approximately 1 minute.  People are sitting here watching me type and I'm sure they think that I'm working.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm sitting in a meeting, bored to tears, and it's going to last another hour at least.  We've already been here for over an hour and a half.  My presentation was approximately 1 minute.  People are sitting here watching me type and I'm sure they think that I'm working.



Get back to work!


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, fufu.  It's good to be back.
> 
> It's funny, the only things I missed about computers was anime, my stocks/options program, and IM.
> 
> ...



That would be a good shirt for when I go to Vegas   

Glad to see your back!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm sitting in a meeting, bored to tears, and it's going to last another hour at least. We've already been here for over an hour and a half. My presentation was approximately 1 minute. People are sitting here watching me type and I'm sure they think that I'm working.


If only they knew you were busy doing "crap".


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

katt said:


> That would be a good shirt for when I go to Vegas
> 
> Glad to see your back!



Thanks, katt!

Are you moving to Vegas or just visiting?  I lived there for a year and a half.


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, katt!
> 
> Are you moving to Vegas or just visiting?  I lived there for a year and a half.




We just visit there.. but, I could foresee buying a condo there someday,,, or San Francisco ( I love that city too),,,


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

katt said:


> We just visit there.. but, I could foresee buying a condo there someday,,, or San Francisco ( I love that city too),,,



Make sure to hit the Rio Buffet (at the Rio hotel) and the Guadalajara (at Boulder Station) while you're there.

If you move to Vegas, move to the far south (Henderson), up on Sunrise Hill (the mountain to the East), or the far North West (Summerland).  Every other place is either like Mexico or the worst parts of L.A.

One of the really nice things about living in Vegas is that you have easy access to SoCal.

Oh, and wait for the bottom to drop out of the housing market first.  The prices in Vegas are *very *overinflated.  Houses that sold in 2000 for $150,000 are now selling for around $400,000.


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Make sure to hit the Rio Buffet (at the Rio hotel) and the Guadalajara (at Boulder Station) while you're there.
> 
> If you move to Vegas, move to the far south (Henderson), up on Sunrise Hill (the mountain to the East), or the far North West (Summerland).  Every other place is either like Mexico or the worst parts of L.A.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info - yeah, I would wait until the prices are down - I work in the RE business, so that is definintely key.   Our area is getting that way also, our city is limited as far as boundaries, so people are calling us the next Lake Tahoe... it's getting that way already...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't follow the RE sector too closely,  I only do it in very general terms for my options trading.  What happened to Lake Tahoe?


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

Its just the same scenario.. small town, bordered by mountains, not alot of room to expand, so they start building condos and inflating prices, attracting the "wealthier" people that want seclusion, privacy, etc... blah, blah, blah,

That's pretty much where we're at right now here... new condo's just went in - on the golf course & lake... starting price at 4 mil,,, and that's unfinished.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

4 million?  That's nuts!  I can buy a brand new (still under construction) condo in downtown Burbank, California for around 1 million.

When the bottom falls out of the market, places like Lake Tahoe (and the place you mentioned) are going to take a bath.


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

Exactly!  And when that happens the locals can afford to live there again


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

I hadn't even considered that!  Not being able to afford to live in your hometown.  That's a pretty messed up thought.

Having said that, I need to up my income _even more_ before I can move back to L.A.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

On the subject of the housing market, I received this via AP:

"Still, the Home Depot chain and top U.S. builder D.R. Horton aren't helping by issuing dismal outlooks as a result of the deteriorating housing market."


----------



## mboylan86 (Jul 11, 2007)

spent the past 20 mins of work readin this thread, fuckin brilliant


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

I recently moved into another office at work.  Coincidentally, another guy also just moved into the office next to mine.  Today he has walked into my office 3 times, thinking it was his.  There are numbers on the wall next to the door.  How many times will this asshat walk into my office thinking it is his?  I'm tempted to ask him if he can read.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

mboylan86 said:


> spent the past 20 mins of work readin this thread, fuckin brilliant



This thread is great.  If you want to say something, but don't think it's worthy of its own thread, you can post it here.  That DOMS guy is a genius!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2007)

It is CRAP how the Jays lost last night.

Play so well for 8 innings then just a complete mental meltdown.

Now that is CRAP.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 18, 2007)

giggity...


giggity...

giggity..

giggity ...

ooh ...

eee.. 

ohh ahh...


ah ting tang...

walla walla bing bang, 

ooh..

ee...

ooh aah...


ah ting tang...

walla walla bing bang!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> It is CRAP how the Jays lost last night.
> 
> Play so well for 8 innings then just a complete mental meltdown.
> 
> Now that is CRAP.



If I were an unbiased sports fan, I would tend to agree with you, but since I root for the Yankees, I think it was great.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

Anyone here know what time it is?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Anyone here know what time it is?



It's 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

2:15 here - wish it was 5, so I could go home and get some work done..


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 18, 2007)

DOMS what do you like so much about L.A.?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2007)

Holy crap!  It appears that the new season of Dexter has started!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> DOMS what do you like so much about L.A.?



Options.  I have more options there than anywhere else.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

What.if.periods.and.spaces.were.interchanged?Sentences.would.look.like.this Would.it.be.easier.or.harder.to.read?It.certainly.would.be.harder.to.type


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

Certainly.would.be


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

It.gives.me.a.headache........


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2007)

buncha.ass.holes


----------



## tallcall (Jul 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> buncha.ass.holes



You.Started.This.Thread.Right? Crapity.Crapity.Crap.Crap


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

I've.been.doing.some.more.thinking   ?Wouldn't.it.be.better.to.put.question.marks.and.exclamation.points.at.the.beginning.of.the.sentence Then.you.would.know.if.the.writer.was.stating.a.fact.or.asking.a.question !I.like.it


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

!!!!come.on. doms... you're.not.calling.me.??>?asshole????..I'm.just.going.with.the.flow!!!!..


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

?You.know.what.else.is.fun Use.white.font.color !See.if.anyone.notices


----------



## KelJu (Jul 19, 2007)

This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends... 
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...
This is the thread that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
DOMS posted crap one day not knowing what he had done...
Now its the thread that goes on on on...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2007)

katt said:


> !!!!come.on. doms... you're.not.calling.me.??>?asshole????..I'm.just.going.with.the.flow!!!!..



Going with the flow?

You're all one big menstruation flowing the Journals.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 20, 2007)

Long Live This Thread!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2007)

Jersey: The Armpit of a Nation


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

It would be better if you weren't such a hard ass Doms!


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

no, the journal would be better.....  

Not really - I like it just as it is !  

BTW - I really like posting while I'm at work,, it makes the Friday's go so much faster...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2007)

katt said:


> It would be better if you weren't such a hard ass Doms!





DOMS said:


> I only pray that one day someone will invent violence over TCP/IP.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2007)

This thread now has 256 posts and 2403 views.  

It's like I said:



DOMS said:


> This thread is going to get more play than some of the journals.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2007)

I took today off from work.  I had something wrong with my eye.  I just couldn't see going into work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2007)

I wonder if KelJu posted that while he was high.  I also wonder if he typed the entire thing in, line by line.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2007)

Crap
Crap-o-rama
Crap-meister


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2007)

So, Triple Teat, how are things?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2007)

Crappy


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2007)

since when is a hard ass a bad thing


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 20, 2007)

> *Spanish royal sex cartoon banned   *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$3500 to have a baby


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I wonder if KelJu posted that while he was high.  I also wonder if he typed the entire thing in, line by line.



probably wrote one line of it and copy & pasted it


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> since when is a hard ass a bad thing



It's not - I was just joking with  him


----------



## KelJu (Jul 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> $3500 to have a baby



Just think how much our government pays to welfare moms for having more kids.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Fitness 4 Kids Weight Bench
This Fitness 4 Kids weight bench will create the perfect gym buddy.
It encourages exercise for children and is great fun to use!! The foam weight plates can be removed just like the real thing. And the spotter catchers can be adjusted (up or down) by approx 2 inches.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

The club that I belong to just replaced their treadmills with newer models, complete with built-in TVs!    The dozen TVs hanging from the ceiling aren't good enough?  Meanwhile, down in the weight room, 2 of the 4 Olympic bars are smooth from one end to the other.  Fortunately I get there early enough so I can grab one of the bars with some knurling left, but they can't spring $500-600 for a couple of new bars, yet can throw thousands of $$$ on new treadmills?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Jersey: The Armpit of a Nation


And it smells that way too.


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

Jersey - you're saying you smell like an armpit?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been through New Jersey a couple times, not a real bad place, but I did get ass raped when my car broke down on I-95 last time and spent 5 hours in a Pep Boys somewhere in Bradenton (I think that was the name of the city, I can't remember). Then was overcharged for the replacement of the tensioner and a new timing belt (those bastards were awful, but I can't assume the rest of them are like that)!

What's been going on with you guys lately?


----------



## goob (Jul 22, 2007)

*Yippie-kay-yay Motherfuckers!*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Jersey - you're saying you smell like an armpit?


I'm hoping he meant the state, not me  .

I'm not from NJ originally.  Grew up in Virginia, and spent several years in Ohio.  NJ isn't that bad, especially the southern part, but it's not my favorite place either.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I've been through New Jersey a couple times, not a real bad place, but I did get ass raped when my car broke down on I-95 last time and spent 5 hours in a Pep Boys somewhere in Bradenton (I think that was the name of the city, I can't remember).


Bradenton is in Florida, south of Tampa Bay.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 22, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm hoping he meant the state, not me  .
> 
> I'm not from NJ originally.  Grew up in Virginia, and spent several years in Ohio.  NJ isn't that bad, especially the southern part, but it's not my favorite place either.



Yep, I (jokingly) meant the state.


Why are New Yorkers always so depressed?

Because the light at the end of the tunnel is New Jersey.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 22, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I've been through New Jersey a couple times, not a real bad place, but I did get ass raped when my car broke down on I-95 last time and spent 5 hours in a Pep Boys somewhere in Bradenton (I think that was the name of the city, I can't remember). *Then was overcharged for the replacement of the tensioner and a new timing belt (those bastards were awful, but I can't assume the rest of them are like that)!*
> 
> What's been going on with you guys lately?


Same goes for NYC, they all rape us.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 22, 2007)

I never cared for NJ.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 22, 2007)

By the way, I just remembered the name of the city, New Brunswick - See I knew it began with a "B." - The station I work with in Tampa does reports out of Bradenton, so I don't know why I didn't realize that first. 


Brain Fart


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Same goes for NYC, they all rape us.



When service station owners see a car with out of state plates being towed to their place, their eyes light up.  $$$  I think that holds true just about anywhere.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> When service station owners see a car with out of state plates being towed to their place, their eyes light up.  $$$  I think that holds true just about anywhere.



***RANT***

That kind of price gouging, at least in Florida, can be reported to the Attorney Generals office. I know they are very tough on gas station owners who price gouge, I also know that those laws apply to every business here. I think this came about as a result of all the tropical storms we get and the fact that gas becomes a very hot commodity to run generators. I've seen prices soar to nearly $4.00 a gallon in some places (normal price now is about $2.90, not complaining, other places certainly have it worse), nearly a dollar a gallon more than just a day before - price gouging. A lot of gas station owners were forced to pay hefty fines, they are all required to have generators on hand as well in case power goes out, at least then the pumps will continue to function. Just goes to show exactly how dependent we are on gas for survival  .

***RANT OVER***


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

tallcall said:


> The station I work with in Tampa does reports out of Bradenton, so I don't know why I didn't realize that first.


  My Mom & Dad live in Bradenton.  Going down there with the wife and kids in a few weeks.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> My Mom & Dad live in Bradenton.  Going down there with the wife and kids in a few weeks.



Road Trip!


----------



## mboylan86 (Jul 24, 2007)

theres a new season of Dexters Lab????? i thought they stopped makin that years ago


----------



## tallcall (Jul 24, 2007)

goob said:


> *Yippie-kay-yay Motherfuckers!*



That is signature material!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2007)

mboylan86 said:


> theres a new season of Dexters Lab????? i thought they stopped makin that years ago



Oh, I guess you could call it "Dexter's Lab"...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2007)

Exactly what purpose do skunks serve?  They may be a food source for fox, coyotes, hawks and eagles, sure, but rabbits can do that, and rabbits don't smell when you run over them with your car.   

The smell is naseating and there are too many of them in my neighborhood.  They get spooked by a dog and wham!  The air stinks for hours.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 25, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Doms!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

katt, can you make your avatar do what DOMS' does?


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know how to do that


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2007)

I can teach you.   It'll take many hours of hands on teaching, but I'm willing to make the sacrifice.


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

What a guy.... sacrificing his precious time for littl' ole me....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I can teach you.   It'll take many hours of hands on teaching, but I'm willing to make the sacrifice.



What a swell guy.


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey T & Doms.... like the new avatar???  Pretty sexy huh??


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey T & Doms.... like the new avatar???  Pretty sexy huh??


----------



## tallcall (Jul 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>



Yes, the people demand change  !


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yes, the people demand change  !



You guys are such visual people......  so.... in exchange to my other photo, I get to look at

A beach
A Dog
An animated boob waver - ok, that's not so bad
A Cardinal
A Movie Clip
A Cat with a hat....

you get my drift.... where's my eye candy??? Huh??? Huh????  Well?????

Besides - you gotta love the cats grin


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

^ lawl, he fucked his dog.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ lawl, he fucked his dog.



Charlie Brown is one horny guy!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey T & Doms.... like the new avatar???  Pretty sexy huh??


Wrong pussy.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Wrong pussy.



Just like George Carlin would say, there is no wrong hole!


----------



## goob (Jul 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So, Triple Teat, how are things?


 
*Triple Teat*


----------



## KelJu (Jul 29, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Just like George Carlin would say, there is no wrong hole!



Carlin is the man!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Fitness 4 Kids Weight Bench
> This Fitness 4 Kids weight bench will create the perfect gym buddy.
> It encourages exercise for children and is great fun to use!! The foam weight plates can be removed just like the real thing. And the spotter catchers can be adjusted (up or down) by approx 2 inches.




Dam. I thou8ght was the journal. oh well. I like this ^ . .. very cool.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 31, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What a *swell *guy.


Yea, i'm sure there would be some 'swelling' involved in that sacrifice of his!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 31, 2007)

I take craps, and I'm getting quite a kick from these replies.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

DOMS...have you had a workout lately??????  Are you slacking??


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> DOMS...have you had a workout lately??????  Are you slacking??



I worked out on Tuesday.  I've been buried by work.  But that just came to an end, so I foresee regular workouts.

I'm also going to try adding some jogging to my cardio.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I worked out on Tuesday.  I've been buried by work.  But that just came to an end, so I foresee regular workouts.
> 
> I'm also going to try adding some jogging to my cardio.



God, get back to work!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2007)

Nag, nag, nag...


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nag, nag, nag...



I still love you DOMS


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nag, nag, nag...



 

Demoted


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2007)

Sprint young man, sprint!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2007)

*Oh crap!*


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Because everytime it starts to disappear, someone makes a post and bumps it back to the top.



Agreed!

BUMP!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Agreed!
> 
> BUMP!



You do, of course, realize that when you write bump in all uppercase, like you did, that it's the American slang for "Take me from behind and spare the KY!", right?


----------



## tallcall (Aug 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You do, of course, realize that when you write bump in all uppercase, like you did, that it's the American slang for "Take me from behind and spare the KY!", right?



You do realize that any response to "BUMP" automatically means that you agree to be taken from behind as well, right?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (Aug 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You do, of course, realize that when you write bump in all uppercase, like you did, that it's the American slang for "Take me from behind and spare the KY!", right?



What are you waiting for DOMSey? Im ready!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> What are you waiting for DOMSey? Im ready!



It's too bad long distance relationships don't normally work.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> What are you waiting for DOMSey? Im ready!



You live in the UK.  It's big, but it's not _that_ big.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 13, 2007)

It's not the size of the boat, it's the motion of the ocean!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## tallcall (Aug 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


>


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You live in the UK.  It's big, but it's not _that_ big.



Ah-ha! Then your threat bears little weight!

BUMP!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Ah-ha! Then your threat bears little weight!
> 
> BUMP!



OK, so is this an open invitation now?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

tallcall said:


> OK, so is this an open invitation now?



What do you mean by "open"?


----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> What do you mean by "open"?



Open as in, now that DOMS isn't going, are you re-inviting other people "give it to you from behind and spare the KY!"


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Open as in, now that DOMS isn't going, are you re-inviting other people "give it to you from behind and spare the KY!"



Depends.

Does TallCall live up to his member title?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2007)

tallcall said:


> OK, so is this an open invitation now?



Yeah he really wants it now.


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

Open invitation??   I'm in!!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats right, everybody wants a piece of Gaz's Hole.

(PUN)


----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats right, everybody wants a piece of Gaz's Hole.
> 
> (PUN)



Hell yeah! By the way, I named myself that both because I'm a tall person and because I'm tall.

My attempt at a pun, sorry.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

THE TUMBLEWEED MOCKS YOUR ATTEMPT AT COMEDY!!!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> THE TUMBLEWEED MOCKS YOUR ATTEMPT AT COMEDY!!!



Yes, but you seem to be really enjoying this!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

The tumbleweeds or the suggestion of anal penetration in relation to me?

To be honest im not crazy about either


----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> The tumbleweeds or the suggestion of anal penetration in relation to me?
> 
> To be honest im not crazy about either



Both. Just relax.....it'll make this easier (the pain passes)!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 14, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Both. Just relax.....it'll make this easier (the pain passes)!




Careful, Gaz.  He's the kind that doesn't call you the day after.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Careful, Gaz.  He's the kind that doesn't call you the day after.



I tried to call, but when Fuf answered the phone, I knew it was over.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Both. Just relax.....it'll make this easier (the pain passes)!





Just got a call from Mr. Rectum in 305 - he says room service is NOT required! Repeat! The kielbasa is NOT REQUIRED IN ROOM 305 FOR MR. RECTUM.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Careful, Gaz.  He's the kind that doesn't call you the day after.



You say that, but i waited by the phone for hours for you.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


>


----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Just got a call from Mr. Rectum in 305 - he says room service is NOT required! Repeat! The kielbasa is NOT REQUIRED IN ROOM 305 FOR MR. RECTUM.



Just tell Mr. Rectum that his "special" friend, the one from his days in the Navy, is coming over for a "visit."


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2007)

In case anyone wants to send OJ Simpson email, here's his address:

Slash, Slash, Backslash.  Slash, Slash, Escape.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 27, 2007)

Bad pick up line: "Baby did you just fart? 'coz you blew me away!"


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

Tomorrow is Labor Day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 2, 2007)

Beef and hot dogs its a "refeed"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Bad pick up line: "Baby did you just fart? 'coz you blew me away!"


Even worse...... "If you were a booger, I'd pick you!".


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Even worse...... "If you were a booger, I'd pick you!".



Let'snot go there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

So I had to move to another office since I'm starting a new project.  The office is smaller than the one I had and it's much noiser, too.  The bitch in an adjecent office insists on using her speaker phone for everything - calls, listening to messages, etc.  

I'm also at the end of a busy row of offices, and countless number of people coming parading by.  This really sucks.

The one good thing is that it is close to the water fountain.    Hey, I'm not a pessimist.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

I just received an email from a teacher at the middle school where my kids go.  Here is the first line:



> _Although some of this message is out dated I still wanted it to be
> sent out. Thank you for your *patients* in this matter._


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd be a little worried......


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> So I had to move to another office since I'm starting a new project. The office is smaller than the one I had and it's much noiser, too. The bitch in an adjecent office insists on using her speaker phone for everything - calls, listening to messages, etc.
> 
> I'm also at the end of a busy row of offices, and countless number of people coming parading by. This really sucks.
> 
> The one good thing is that it is close to the water fountain.  Hey, I'm not a pessimist.


maybe if you were to up the dosage of egg whites...your odiferious ways would offend her enough to shut her door...eliminating 1 problem...


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> maybe if you were to up the dosage of egg whites...your odiferious ways would offend her enough to shut her door...eliminating 1 problem...



Wonder if that's why I have such crap problems.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I just received an email from a teacher at the middle school where my kids go.  Here is the first line:



Well if its the gym teacher your fine .


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2007)

This thread is really crappy.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2007)

hi.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 5, 2007)

Things that make you say aw crap


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Guess who just got the power to move this thread?


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2007)

oh mah gawd!


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

Did anyone else just feel the earth shake. The sky looks a little darker than usual, and I think I see the horsemen


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Guess who just got the power to move this thread?



I like turtles!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Me!  I just moved it to the top of the list.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 10, 2007)

Those fools, I can't believe they gave him the power, we're all dooooomed!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

How come it doesn't say "Last edited by DOMS"?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> How come it doesn't say "Last edited by DOMS"?



I found out, on accident, that if I edit a post in the first 10 minutes or so, it doesn't get stamped.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2007)

Crap!  I forgot to bring salad dressing to work, so I had to go to the cafeteria to buy a salad.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm telling!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, so you're the one.  Man, did I get into trouble.  Now I'm grounded.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Crap!  I forgot to bring salad dressing to work, so I had to go to the cafeteria to buy a salad.



What kind?


----------



## tallcall (Nov 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Crap!  I forgot to bring salad dressing to work, so I had to go to the cafeteria to buy a salad.



You "ate" your "salad" didn't you.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2007)

Heard it from a friend whoooo..heard it from a friend whoooooo...heard it from another you've been messing around.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> What kind?



What kind did I forget or what kind did I buy?  

I bought a Caesar salad.  I don't remember what I forgot to bring.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You "ate" your "salad" didn't you.



Sorry to disappoint you, but no.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 14, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You "ate" your "salad" didn't you.




He just stuck to "tossing his salad" a la DOMS


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you seen the world's shortest books?: 
Irish Wit and Wisdom. 
Jewish Business Ethics. 
Italian War Heroes. 
Negroes I Have Met While Yachting. 
Arabian Hygeine Hints. 
Adolf Hitler's Kosher Recipes. 
Muslim Pork Dishes. 
The Amish Phone Book. 
Things I Can`t Afford by Bill Gates. 
Great Women Drivers of Today. 
The Complete Guide to Catholic Sex. 
The Book of Good Australian Beer.
How to Love a Woman by BigDyl
Danny C.'s SpeelingDicshunary


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Have you seen the world's shortest books?:
> Irish Wit and Wisdom.
> Jewish Business Ethics.
> Italian War Heroes.
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Have you seen the world's shortest books?:
> Irish Wit and Wisdom.
> Jewish Business Ethics.
> Italian War Heroes.
> ...



lawlness...


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Have you seen the world's shortest books?:
> Irish Wit and Wisdom.
> Jewish Business Ethics.
> Italian War Heroes.
> ...



LOL i Love you man!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2007)

Bestiality?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2007)

If that's what you're into ...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> If that's what you're into ...


Why yes, I am into that.  As a matter of fact, I'm into a turkey right now.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 22, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Have you seen the world's shortest books?:
> Irish Wit and Wisdom.
> Jewish Business Ethics.
> Italian War Heroes.
> ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2007)

How much crap was lost from this thread?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This thread is going to get more play than some of the journals.


....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2007)

Why isn't anyone posting in this thread any more?


----------



## tallcall (Dec 13, 2007)

YouTube Video













I love this guy!


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 13, 2007)

I was wondering if my friend and i could come over and workout with you


----------



## tallcall (Dec 13, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> I was wondering if my friend and i could come over and workout with you



You guys can come over and hang out with me all you want!


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 13, 2007)

i found that pic in the gallery here at iron mag.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2007)

*Funny Marriage Names*


If Ella Fitzgerald married Darth Vader, she'd be Ella Vader.

If Oprah Winfrey married Depak Chopra, she'd be Oprah Chopra.

If Olivia Newton-John married Wayne Newton, then divorced him to marry Elton John, she'd be Olivia Newton-John Newton John.

If Tuesday Weld married Hal March III, she'd be Tuesday March 3.

If Liv Ullman married Judge Lance Ito, then divorced him and married Jerry Mathers, she'd be Liv Ito Beaver.

How about a baseball marriage? If Boog Powell married Felipe Alou, he'd be Boog Alou.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

One last post before the new year.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2007)

You still have plenty of time.


----------



## tallcall (Dec 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> One last post before the new year.



Business as usual in here I see


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 27, 2007)

bump


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> bump



+1


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2008)

DOMS

Hey, Gaz did it.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2008)

Crap I can't believe this one almost got lost.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

You're welcome, Iain. I'm not about to let a thread made of pure gold get relegated to the bottom of the list.

So.

Whats new with everybody else?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 23, 2008)

So much free crap on the green for Customer Appreciation day.  I can walk by all of the crap at the supermarket no problem, but I have no willpower vs free crap.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 22, 2008)

This forum is has been so slow the last couple days.  What's with this crap.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## KelJu (Jul 23, 2008)

At least we have the return of crap. I love this thread.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2008)

KelJu said:


> At least we have the return of crap. I love this thread.



This thread is some of DOMS' best work and it's crap.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 23, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> This thread is some of DOMS' best work and it's crap.


DOMS's best work is all Crap? I knew it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2008)

Do You Know Your Shit? Part 1


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh crap.  I forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2008)

I think he is gone for good.

Oh well this thread can live on in his name.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 13, 2008)

DOMS is gone?  Really?  I haven't been around much lately, so haven't really noticed.  Do you think he relocated to Mexico?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> DOMS is gone?  Really?  I haven't been around much lately, so haven't really noticed.  Do you think he relocated to Mexico?



No he removed his Avi.  So I am just assuming he is walking away... I know he and Prince didn't see eye to eye.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 13, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I think he is gone for good.
> 
> Oh well this thread can live on in his name.



What? do what? For fuck's sake, DOMS left. Why? Hell, I didn't see eye to eye with him on tons of shit, but I loved the guy. 

That is so creepy, because I was just thinking today, that I hadn't seen DOMS post in a while.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 13, 2008)

KelJu said:


> What? do what? For fuck's sake, DOMS left. Why? Hell, I didn't see eye to eye with him on tons of shit, but I loved the guy.
> 
> That is so creepy, because I was just thinking today, that I hadn't seen DOMS post in a while.



I was about to send DOMS a pm to ask whats up? this sucks ass. the guy always made for entertainment in a thread. what a bunch of horse shit.

Kelju i expect you to pick up the slack in his absence


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am just assuming he is gone.  He removed his avi, that is usually a sign.


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2008)

dang


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> æ???°ã???ã¯å¥³æ???§ã®å¤§ãã???è??¸ã®é???°ã®å??????ã«ã???ã??????



very clever there hop sing 

i got this


Consoles ã??? ã¯ the feminine ã® big ã ã??? chest ã® cloudy ã® in ã« ã??? ã??????


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'm have doubts about the existence of God.  If really existed, he'd smite all of you.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2008)

i don't think DOMS would just leave. i don't think he's the type to let himself be defeated by 1 person's opinion. i hope not.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2008)

.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i don't think DOMS would just leave. i don't think he's the type to let himself be defeated by 1 person's opinion. i hope not.



Me too.

Agree or disagree with his views on some topics, his value as a member here isnt disputable.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> very clever there hop sing
> 
> i got this
> 
> ...



Wrong language. Remember, DOMS wanted to learn Japanese.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Today is 07/07/07.



Crap!    I had intended to post on 08/08/08, but I forgot.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I plan on moving back to L.A. no later than August 1st of next year.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 15, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


>



he can't find a computer with internet access in LA? he needs to be brought back.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 15, 2008)

DOMS? the computer geek and no internet access?? I'm sure he'll find a way to hook up the kitchen sink and get online, if he had to!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 15, 2008)

As said, his avi is gone. That disturbs me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2008)

KelJu said:


> As said, his avi is gone. That disturbs me.



You're right.  I don't miss DOMS nearly as much as I miss his avi.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 28, 2008)

Crap... He's back!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Gazhole (Aug 30, 2008)

Haha, awesome.

Crap-man is back.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 30, 2008)

welcome back doms you were missed.  you have a lot of journals to catch up on


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2008)

So why hasn't DOMS paid a visit to his favorite thread since returning?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2008)

*Greetings*


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2008)

*Approval*


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2008)

*Confusion*


----------



## tallcall (Sep 15, 2008)

Whoa, did I just wander into a parallel universe?? So this is the "beyond" section of Bed Bath & Beyond??

I'm so confrused!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2008)

*Amusing*


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2008)

*Infatuation*

         :bounce:


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2008)

*Annoyed*


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 15, 2008)

Toronto Blue Jays.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 15, 2008)

reading this could turn a mormon man to drinking


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2008)

*Toronto Blue Jays*



min0 lee said:


> Toronto Blue Jays.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2008)

Several days ago I was driving home when a skunk started crossing the road in front of me.  Since there was no oncoming traffic or nearby pedestrians, I managed to swerve and avoid it.  So what did the fucker do?  It sprayed my truck  and the smell still lingers 6 days later. 

Crap!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2008)

I had a really huge crap today.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I had a really huge crap today.



It's "crap" British slang for a male prostitute?


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I had a really huge crap today.





DOMS said:


> It's "crap" British slang for a male prostitute?



LMFAO!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's "crap" British slang for a male prostitute?



Well, I did have a big day today, what with having to pleasure Gaz all day.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Well, I did have a big day today, what with having to pleasure Gaz all day.



Are you cheating on me?!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Are you cheating on me?!



What can I say, I'm just a tramp who likes an accent!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2008)

And i'm just a poor welsh rent boy


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> And i'm just a poor welsh rent boy and nobody loves me.



He's just a poor welsh rent boy from a poor family, spare him his life from this monstrosity.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2008)

DiMaggioOo

DiMaggioOo

DiMaggioOo Let me go...


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2009)

Crap almost forgot about this.... thanks Kelju.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2009)

Well done Iain - first crap of 2009


----------



## KelJu (Jan 7, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Crap almost forgot about this.... thanks Kelju.



No Iain, thank you. I was hoping some attention would be diverted to this thread.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 7, 2009)

KelJu said:


> No Iain, thank you. I was hoping some attention would be diverted to this thread.



we have more than enough collective will power to keep two such threads going


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2009)

There are journals that aspire to be as epic as this thread.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2009)

However, let us not forget other aspiring threads.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2009)

Holy crap, theyre multiplying


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey stranger


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 7, 2009)

I ran over a Messican today!

CRAP now I gotta wash my truck


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey stranger



Long time, no see!  How's tricks?  Where's your insignificant other?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> I ran over a Messican today!
> 
> CRAP now I gotta wash my truck


I do that every Tuesday.


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2009)

DOMS said:


> Long time, no see!  How's tricks?  Where's your insignificant other?




Good - going through the initial "OMG this hurts" phase right now.. lol

the insignificant other is right there along with me.. we just got out of posting..    we were spending way too much time on the computer and not getting anything else done. 

I'm getting soooooo sick of the snow though....we've had a record snow fall this december,,, a hundred and some inches in 30 days..


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 7, 2009)

katt said:


> we were spending way too much time on the computer and not getting anything else done.
> 
> .we've had a record snow fall this december,,, a hundred and some inches in 30 days..



sounds like you guys need to take up skiing or snowboarding


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 7, 2009)

katt said:


> we were spending way too much time on the computer and not getting anything else done.
> 
> this december,,, a hundred and some inches in 30 days..



 

100 inches / 30 day = 3.3 inches per day.  

 

 

 

Now I know what you've been doing.


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> 100 inches / 30 day = 3.3 inches per day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude - It didn't start snowing until Dec 17th....  recalculate please.... cuz I know that foot or two of snow I was shoveling wasn't my imagination...

LOL


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> sounds like you guys need to take up skiing or snowboarding



yep - snowboarding we do....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2009)

katt said:


> Good - going through the initial "OMG this hurts" phase right now.. lol
> 
> the insignificant other is right there along with me.. we just got out of posting..    we were spending way too much time on the computer and not getting anything else done.
> 
> I'm getting soooooo sick of the snow though....we've had a record snow fall this december,,, a hundred and some inches in 30 days..



Please, tell me more of this "people" that you speak of.

Yeah, I just went through that same phase.  I took about 6 months off and I've been back to training for a month.  Damn I missed it.


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2009)

DOMS said:


> Please, tell me more of this "people" that you speak of.
> 
> Yeah, I just went through that same phase.  I took about 6 months off and I've been back to training for a month.  Damn I missed it.




Yeah, we really missed it to... we just didn't know it till we got back there.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2009)

Crapping hell, i really need a crap.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't make me come over there!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2009)

DOMS said:


> Don't make me come over there!



Why? That would be awesome 

(The opposite of CRAP)


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Why? That would be awesome
> 
> (The opposite of CRAP)



Constipation?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Constipation?



EXACTLY!

That would be constipation! It is constipatory!


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> That would be constipation! It is constipatory!



What happen to you Gaz??

Your missing something in the pic


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, Without your hat you look totally different!!!


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

He looks Nazi-like


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2009)

Well arent you guys the flatterers


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Well arent you guys the flatterers



Just pokin fun with you


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> Just pokin fun with you



With me, or at me 

Big bullies.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 8, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> With me, or at me
> 
> Big bullies.



With you Gaz! You know we love you!


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> With you Gaz! You know we love you!



Now thats taking it alittle far with the


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2009)

Kissing is too far?

I smell a prude.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 8, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> Now thats taking it alittle far with the



How can you blame me for having a thing for Skinheadz?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 8, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Why? That would be awesome
> 
> (The opposite of CRAP)



WTF happened to your hair man?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2009)

KelJu said:


> WTF happened to your hair man?



His woman told him that she's likes a shaved man...and he fucked it up.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2009)

KelJu said:


> WTF happened to your hair man?



My hair is 100% in tact...its just not there any more.

Revision is tough


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2009)

DOMS said:


> His woman told him that she's likes a shaved man...and he fucked it up.



Could have been worse, SHE could have fucked it up!

Something about bald women just confuses me.


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

Crap Gaz


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 8, 2009)

DOMS said:


> Don't make me come over there!



Don't you threaten me with a good time, sailor.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like a nice place to take a CRAP @!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2009)

Hope everyone's having a CRAPPY day!


----------



## tallcall (Jan 21, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Hope everyone's having a CRAPPY day!



I wasn't until right now...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2009)

What do you call a shitty pancake?

A Crape.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome C(Sh)ity Wok, Take your Order?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2009)

Readers of my past journals have seen "Grimy" more than once.







I had no idea who this was, but, quite by accident, I've found out who she is!  It's Stacey McMahon!










.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2009)

That was the best bump I've seen!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 2, 2009)

One last crap


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2009)

I Saw..........


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 2, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> One last crap



There will always be more crap


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 2, 2013)

I had a bad case of diahrea today. must be something I ate. Crap


----------



## Steveo2580 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow thus has alot of
comments


----------



## Steveo2580 (Jul 12, 2013)

This


----------

